# طريقة فصل الذهب بالسيانيد ؟



## البرغش (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتمنى من اخواني اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب مساعدتي في معرفة طريقة فصل الذهب بستخدام السيانيد 

بالشرح مع تحديد نسبة السيانيد في الماء مثلا (( لتر الماء كم يحتاج سيانيد بلغرام))

مع شرح الاستقطاب وكم يحتاج فولت لستقطاب الذهب من السيانيد

وشكرا


----------



## alshangiti (5 مارس 2011)

موجود فى المنتدى عليك بالبحث


----------



## اسلام البدوي (9 مارس 2011)

لقد ارسلت إليك رسالة على الخاص تفيد بأن استخدام هذا التكنيك ليس بالأمر الهين ولابد من وجود كيميائي خبير للتعامل مع السيانيد لخطورته


----------

